# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Mumbai

## Brian_Krassenstein

The end of this year marks even more excitement for MecklerMedia and  the Inside 3D Printing Conference & Expo as Mumbai is on the map for  December 3-4.  Offering a wide range of 3D printing tracks within the event, this year  an exciting new feature will be live music, featuring a band playing  completely 3D printed instruments. The instruments were created by  Divide By Zero Technologies using their Accucraft i 250+ 3D printer.  Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/103952/3d-print-instruments-mumbai/

Will you be attending Inside 3D Printing Mumbai?  Let us know!

----------

